# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Test print using  Metafill Bronze Filament

## EveryDayIDream

This is my print, but it's been being posted a lot around social media sites.  Apparently it is a Beta Test of Metafill Bronze Filament by Colorfabb.  They then polished part of is (the shiney spot obviously).  Looks pretty nice.  You can really see the Bronze in the polished section. My imagination is wondering about all the cool uses this could be used for.

----------


## Geoff

What sort of heat is that extruding at? that looks awesome.

----------


## QuitNoMore

This is tremendous stuff apparently.  Here is another example of the eiffel tower printed using this Bronzefill filament

----------


## kennycoulter

Very interested in this!

----------


## crusty's feet

Has anyone purchased this and printed with it yet?  I'd love to hear an opinion of this stuff from someone other than colorfabb.

----------


## DrLuigi

> Has anyone purchased this and printed with it yet?  I'd love to hear an opinion of this stuff from someone other than colorfabb.


Its still a prototype.

----------


## winnylo

This stuff looks pretty awesome.  Here is a ring that was just made using it.  I'd love to see this thing polished.

----------


## Eddie

The Bronzefill has been released - Read more at: http://3dprint.com/5214/colorfabb-bronzefill-glowfill/

----------


## Eddie

Check this out.  AirWolf has used ColorFabb on an Airwolf 3D printer to print out this awesome Bronzefill skull

----------


## kanningphish

This bronzefill stuff is really awesome. I would really like to hold one of these prints.  How much like real metal do they feel?

----------

